# Race Harness in MkIV Jetta -HELP-



## Chorney204 (Aug 19, 2016)

So I'm new to Vortex and I recently bought a Takata Drift II Snap harness for my MkIV Jetta because I'm planning on going to a local Auto-X event and I picked up this harness for a steal. I figured out the anchor points for the shoulder belts that connect to the rear seat belt anchor bolts but I have no idea where to mount the lap belt anchors. The harness I bought this style so I can remove it so I'm able to take the harness out when I park it on the street or at the mall. Also because I want to keep the interior as stock and intact as I can. Anybody here able to help me??? 

I included a link for reference:
https://res.cloudinary.com/rallyspo...uct/v1436916641/product_images/tak_74000_h2_1

Thanks


----------

